# Pas Lang, quand même?



## Valeonbass

salut! j'ai une question à propos de cette phrase ici: "_Pas Lang, quand même?_"

Ils parlent de vêtements, en disant que les députés sont sapés selon leur partie politique d'adhesion.

je viens de la traduire ainsi: "_Lo stesso non si può dire per Lang, o no_?"

Quand même signifie ugualmente, lo stesso en italien, je ne sais rien plus! 

Merci à tous!


----------



## chlapec

Tu te trompes. *Quand même* signifie, ici, "*comunque*". Quand même, tutt'insieme, non ha mai il senso di "lo stesso".


----------



## Valeonbass

Garzanti lo traduce locuzione avverbiale = _ugualmente, lo stesso_ e anche _però! _

Ho capito il senso! forse prima ho modificato troppo la frase, ma l'ho fatto per lasciarla interrogativa.
Forse è meglio renderla esclamativa e scrivere "_Non Lang, però!/comunque!_"

merci beaucoup Monsieur


----------



## brian

chlapec said:
			
		

> Quand même, tutt'insieme, non ha mai il senso di "lo stesso".



Sono d'accordo con te che in questo contesto, _lo stesso_ non va come traduzione di _quand même_. Comunque, non è vero che _quand même_ non abbia mai il senso di _lo stesso_, visto che _lo stesso_ può essere sinonimo di _comunque_, come nell'esempio seguente:

_Je pense qu'il ne voudra pas venir, mais je l'inviterai *quand même*.
Penso che non vorrà venire, ma lo inviterò *lo stesso* (comunque)._

In questo contesto, si tratta di un senso molto particolare di _stesso_, che non significa "medesimo."  In parole povere, sì che _quand même_ può significare _lo stesso_ -- non nel senso di "medesimo," bensì nel senso di "comunque."

Fai conto, però, che anche _comunque_ può avere svariati significati, e per questo non può essere sostituito da _lo stesso_ nella frase Valeonbass: in quel contesto, vuol dire _però_ più che altro (piuttosto che _lo stesso_).


----------



## Kinoka

ma se se metti nun punto esclamativo cambia il senso!
"Pas Lang, quand même?" è una domanda che potrebbe fare una persona che cerca di essere rassicurata (sul fatto che Lang non segua questa moda) allora che "Non Lang, però!" è una affermazione (o mi sbaglio? )

Io proprorei: "Non è il caso di Lang, vero?". Mi sembra rendere di più l'idea!


----------



## Valeonbass

si hai ragione, l ho pensato anch io...devo trovare un compromesso, o allungo la frase lasciandola interrogativa o le conferisco l immediatezza di _quand meme_ con l esclamazione. ci rifletterò su! scusate l assenza degli apostrofi, ma ho una tastiera inglese


----------

